

Show HN: HTML5 Kickstarter game prototype with the creators of Space Quest - primigenus
http://kck.st/tgaproto1

======
primigenus
We approached the "Two Guys from Andromeda" just over a week ago with the idea
of helping show them that HTML5 is a viable adventure gaming platform. They
were so surprised that they brought us on with them to help prototype an early
game demo during the Kickstarter period.

The submission links to an update on their Kickstarter page where they first
explain what it is before linking to it. If you want to go straight to the
demo, this is the link you want:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lomnnfeooofoenddph...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lomnnfeooofoenddphjjfdfbpkiiboof)

We had a lot of fun prototyping this, and it's just the beginning. Each time
the Kickstarter pledges reach another $100k, we'll release another iteration
based around fan feedback. This could mean better art, sound and narration,
expanded gameplay, death sequences, etc - we're really looking to just
interact with the fan community on this.

As far as we're concerned, getting to do this (working with our childhood
heroes while using our favorite development platform) is a net win for hackers
and geeks, so I thought it would be a relevant post here. Have fun!

